# How many inch pounds for scope screws



## wallacem

Does anyone know how many inch pounds should be used for scope ring screws?  Thanks,  Wallacem


----------



## NOYDB

I've seen all sorts of numbers. The average from the non-insane seems to be around 15. 

If you don't have a torque device, use no more than the pressure you can apply with just your wrist muscles. DO NOT put your arm "into it".


----------



## germag

Yeah, 14-15 inch/lbs for the ring screws. For the base screws 15-18 inch lbs and a drop of blue Loctite or some nail polish.


----------



## gcs

I torque aluminum rings at 15 inch/lbs and steel rings at 20 inch/lbs.


----------



## Cknerr

Like they are saying - careful about too much. I grasp the short end of a hex wrench (some are star drives) and only use that to tighten. It will hurt my fingers before I get it so tight as to damage the screw. Not very scientific, but it seems to have worked over the years. 

Chris


----------



## dbodkin

Cknerr said:


> Like they are saying - careful about too much. I grasp the short end of a hex wrench (some are star drives) and only use that to tighten. It will hurt my fingers before I get it so tight as to damage the screw. Not very scientific, but it seems to have worked over the years.
> 
> Chris



Chris .. That's exactly how my old gunsmith Uncle did it. He always told me that the torque you can apply with an allen wrench  (short end) was in the design.  You tighten as much as you can bare handed. Another old boy had a similar method that using his index finger pushing on the long end of the wrench. The slight bend in the long piece was the max torque the tool was designed for.  
For giggles I tested their methods against my torque wrench and both were about 20 inch lbs... Go figure...

I always use blue loctite too... Had a buddy use red... man what a pain when he wanted to change the mounts...


----------



## germag

While both of those techniques work...especially for low torque applications like rings screws, I bought a FAT....money well spent, especially when you want to torque action screws to 50-60 inch/lbs.


----------



## Cknerr

@Dbodkin - really?! had no idea thanks, for the info. 20 is about right. I also learned it from an old gunsmith. Interesting how those old guys thought ahead. Doesn't seem to be trait used much these days in designing mechanical things. 

GErmag, I use a torque wrench too - hopefully the numbers are around to know what to set it at.  It certainly is lot more reliable, especially when it is a customer's gun. Really embarrassing if you screw that up by using the "click in my elbow" method. 

Chris


----------



## DonArkie

base screws 30 in. lbs
windage screws 30 to 40 in. lbs
alum. rings 10 to 15 in. lbs
steel rings 15 to 20 in. lbs
wood, fiberglass,synthetic stocks w\o pillars 40 in.lbs
wood, fiberglass,synthetic stocks with pillars 65 in. lbs

too many folks dont keepeye relief in mind or leveling scope with the rifle. My business we do alot for law enforcement, and  for the hunter.
So when YOU shoulder all rifles whether they hunt'n rigs, sniper\tactical, or a  turkey gun w scope\red dot, I dont have to (1.) move my face\cheek to find that sweet spot on my\or my customers stock , it's there, (2) no worries about a bloody face from a scope bite, thats caused by a face planted too close, bad eye relief, improper distances. With this math it adds up to different rifles\firearms with scope combo's need different rings \ bases or scopes. My job is tickering with hunting guns, competitive guns & law-enforcement guns. Yes I do put camo on guns, it's all about getting them back together the way they came & most of all the exactly the same way if not better. We do alot of sniper rifles for law-enforcement. Remingtons M-24's, Springfields M-21's in a special camo not posted (shown)on my web site. We make sure they fit the officer of his sniper rifle before torqueing to spec's. Then we go threw all the screws for all the proper torque settings. This brings perfect consistency to every screw on the rifle. I feel this is important.


----------



## winchester1970

I was at the Bass Pro yesterday looking through the scope rings and bases. On the back of the Leupold packages were their torque specs for their bases,rings,windage screws etc. I wished I could remember what they listed, seems like for the #6 48 they recommended 25in lbs and for the #8 40's they stated 28 in lbs. They may have them listed on their website.


----------



## germag

winchester1970 said:


> I was at the Bass Pro yesterday looking through the scope rings and bases. On the back of the Leupold packages were their torque specs for their bases,rings,windage screws etc. I wished I could remember what they listed, seems like for the #6 48 they recommended 25in lbs and for the #8 40's they stated 28 in lbs. They may have them listed on their website.



I've never seen torque specs on any Leupold ring or base package. In fact, I have 2 Leupold bases and 2 sets of rings in front of me and none of them have that....the only thing they say about it is "Caution, excessive torque can cause damage".


----------



## winchester1970

I am aware the older packs do not have the torque specs on them as the 15 or so packages I have on my bench right now . But the new packaging on the rings and bases at the Bass Pro now have the specs listed right on the back of the card and they were Leupold brand.


----------



## germag

OK...whatever. All of these that I have now were ordered from Brownell's within the last 2 months.

This is what Leupold says on the website:

What is the Proper Amount of Torque for Torx Screws?
"_The tightening of Torx screws on Leupold products is not best explained in terms of inch pounds or any other torque measurement. Specific torque measurements are generally only found on items that are both under the control of the same manufacturer, as in the case of the Leupold Mark 4 ring cross bolt, for which 65 inch pounds are recommended for proper installation. In cases where Leupold screws are being installed into other manufacturers products, as is the case with all firearms, we advise that screws be tightened until secure. This is always best done by feel; if the screw feels securely snug, it generally is. _"

http://www2.leupold.com/resources/MyInfo81/Answerbook/findanswers.aspx


----------



## GrouseHiker

*Torque Calculators*

The receiver on my 597 is relatively thin, so I was very hesitant to tighten too much - the receiver would be the failure point if the threads were to strip. Maximum torque depends on a number of factors, including the strength and depth of the receiving (mating) threads. A scope ring manufacturer wouldn't know what you're screwing into, but maybe they could use the weakest possible thickness and strength out there for the mating threads - that probably would be my 597.

http://www.futek.com/boltcalc.aspx


----------



## germag

GrouseHiker said:


> The receiver on my 597 is relatively thin, so I was very hesitant to tighten too much - the receiver would be the failure point if the threads were to strip. Maximum torque depends on a number of factors, including the strength and depth of the receiving (mating) threads. A scope ring manufacturer wouldn't know what you're screwing into, but maybe they could use the weakest possible thickness and strength out there for the mating threads - that probably would be my 597.
> 
> http://www.futek.com/boltcalc.aspx



You got it! Actually the rings screws is the only part the mfg. really can spec. They make both parts of the rings....it's the bases where you're threading screws into the receiver that they can't really spec. However, it's safe enough to assume that the receiver can handle 18 inch/lbs, and then secure it with a thread locker.


----------

